# V5C Document/rented motorhome query



## aless

Hi all. We plan on entering Morocco in the next couple of weeks with our rented motorhome. I have just been reading the Camping Morocco book from Vicarious Books, and the following quote may cause problems:

"The vehicle must be registered in the name, and at the address, of one of the vehicle occupants. European hire companies are unlikely to allow their hired motorhomes to be taken to Morocco".

In our case, however, the rental company is indeed allowing us to travel there, and Morocco is on the green card provided. But the name and address provision obviously won't pass the requirement quoted above. Is it as cut and dried as this, and thus we won't get in? Or is there a way for a rented vehicle without the matching name and address to get in?

Thanks


----------



## asprn

Ray Monteith-Smith from Desert Detours is the guy to ask (maybe PM him - Detourer). My guess would be that if your rental agreement shows the registered keeper AND your name, you may not have a huge problem.

Ask Ray though.

Dougie.


----------



## Stanner

If that is the requirement of the Moroccan authorities it is unlikely that the VE103 (presumably) supplied by the hire company will do as it clearly shows you as being the hirer, not the owner.

It sounds like you will just have to see what happens when you get to the border and be ready to be disappointed if they take a hard line.

It may be that the hire company (and their insurer) were not aware of the position re: Morocco - it's is certainly news to me and filed away for future reference.


----------



## Detourer

We were for some time the only tour/hire company who rented Euro based Motorhomes for use in Morocco.......far too much hassle and problems so we dropped it. I suspect that the hire company are perhaps unaware of the requirements or where Morocco is.

That aside...... I would also think that, if they haven't already done so, they would make you take out extra and watertight breakdown cover as well as issue route restrictions........and I would expect time and mileage restrictions. If you have none or few of these then I suspect a breakdown in communication. We had a client this year who thought they were OK with Morocco but I noticed documents referred to Monaco!

Whatever...........You WILL need the ORIGONAL registration documents? The hire agreement _may_ suffice in place the letter of permission to drive/use in Morocco.......but probably not.

Sort before you get on the ferry or it will be an expensive few hour holiday!

PM me if you wish......leaving for Morocco myself in a few days!


----------



## aless

Thanks for the answers guys - sorry for the delay...not had wifi for a bit.

Going to send you a PM Ray. Thanks.


----------



## asprn

Detourer said:


> leaving for Morocco myself in a few days!


Thought you were around until Feb? You squeezing in another tour before then?

Dougie.


----------



## Detourer

Yes Dougie, we have a Jan tour [and in fact a group there now] but Steve [whom you have met] is leading it.......I am just doing the border crossing and dropping the second support vehicle off........then back for yet another whizzzzz visit to UK......before meeting your Feb group.

It's called retirement.......... :roll:


----------



## TJ101

On topic, sort of,,

Long story, but in short, we had 4 landrover's going over last year, one of the Defenders was a newish one bought in the UK, but had a problem on the way down, The UK dealer manged through contacts in Spain, to get another 110 for our friend,,to borrow for the rest of the trip, while his was repaired 
We knew the import rules before we left, and had downloaded the import forms ready for the Moroccan border,, We had the Spanish equivalent of the UK V5 for the replacement defender, but they would not let it in !! due to different on on the vehicle registration paperwork,, 

This was May last year, and things may have changed, but won't bank on it !!! But must be some way around it,, Mate had a nice day trip to Ceuta :roll:


----------



## aless

Thanks. Well that seems pretty cut and dried. You had a vehicle with a name not matching the registration papers, as will we. I don't see any way around it...we won't get in. Might still pay the ferry trip in case something weird happens though.


----------



## Penquin

Thinking totally off the wall and I will probably be put back into my box for saying it......

But here goes anyway....

The V5 is *NOT* proof of ownership, merely proof of who is looking after it legally in case of problems like speeding tickets etc.,

would the owner who is hiring it to you be prepared for you to be the registered keeper for the duration i.e. re-register it to you as the registered keeper from before you go until after you return?

That way the paperwork would pass inspection, it might be that they would want a signed and sealed affidavit that you are ONLY the keeper for that period but that in no way constitutes ownership.

BUT that way they will have agreed that they understand the problems with their approving you going to Morocco.

As I said, off the wall, and I will duck now and go back to my position of ignorance.......

Dave


----------



## TJ101

Not sure i have posted this before, and not looked through to see if any other info is their re the V5 doc and names etc, 
But has the form we take ready for the border, never taken more the 20 mins to get through, they seam to appreciate, the trouble taken to pre print it !!

COMPLETE YOUR TEMPORARY IMPORT FORMS
OVER THE INTERNET BEFORE YOU LEAVE THE UK
In order to enter Morocco with a vehicle you need to complete a declaration of temporary importation form (D16TER). This is normally a three-part no-carbon-required form with a green copy, yellow copy and white copy.

However, you can now complete your temporary import form (D16TER) for Morocco online, then print it off for handing over when you get there. This saves having to find out which window you need to queue at for the form and means you don't have the hassle of working out how to complete it when all you really want to do is get through the border and ride!

Go to http://www.douane.gov.ma/MRE/ and take the third option (D16TER), then the second option (Saisie and Edition). Now complete as follows:

Prénom and Nom: Your given name and family name

If you have been to Morocco before you will have a police number in your passport in the format 999999AA, in which case click on Étrangers non résident (non-resident foreigners) and stick the number in the box.

If you haven't been to Morocco before, click on 'autres'.

Immatriculation: your registration number (no spaces)
Marque: Landrover (or whatever)
Type: Defender (or whatever) followed by '
Genre: Tourisme
Pays: Grande Bretagne
Date de 1ere mise: enter the date of first registration in the format dd/mm/yyyy
Chassis no: your VIN (vehicle identity number).

Then press Imprimer and print the page that appears.

That's it!


----------



## Detourer

Yes.......but with the form [D16TER], completed on or off line, you will still need to present the ORIGANEL registration document .......... that matches the info [registered keeper/owner] on the form..........

.


----------



## TJ101

Detourer said:


> Yes.......but with the form [D16TER], completed on or off line, you will still need to present the ORIGANEL registration document .......... that matches the info [registered keeper/owner] on the form..........
> 
> .


Correct Ray, as with your greater experience knows  
V5 needs to be in the keeper/drivers name


----------



## aless

Here's a follow-up question. Assuming we either fail or don't try to get in with the van, what is the feasibility and desirability of leaving the van in a campsite as close to the ferry departure as possible, and going on foot for a day trip to Tangier, to at least see a smidgen of Morocco, even if not the nicest part? I guess the main parts to that query are: if one sets off early enough can one get there, have a good amount of time, and get back for bedtime; would it be safe leaving the camper somewhere close to the ferry departure...perhaps someone knows a nearby campsite and if you'd leave your van there for a day; is Tangier a nice place to go with young kids and get a small taste of Morocco?

Thanks for any info.


----------



## grizzlyj

I think the fast ferries run really regularly (perhaps hourly or more?), and the crossing itself is less than an hour?

You can I believe get a ferry from Gib too, which you may think is safer to leave the camper?

Surely the V5 thing is get roundable if you have written permission from the hirer? If they said its OK they must have done it before? I can't believe ownership of what you are driving is essential. Are all the lorries that go owned by the driver? 

Have fun

Jason


----------



## NeilandDebs

*V5 Morocco*

Hello All
.
What about contacting/going to the Moroccan Embassy and explaining the situation to them for their imput.

Failing that flying to Morocco and hiring a motorhome there.

By the way we are in Sidi Ifni at the moment lovely place!!

Hope you find a way round the problem.

Neil


----------



## Detourer

Strange, but perhaps understandable, how a simple matter gets bogged and clouded.......

SIMPLE........However, if, maybe, or whatever you WILL need the vehicle registration document to enter Morocco with the vehicle. This does NOT have to be in your name, in which case you will need a letter [sometimes they expect to see a notary/solicitor whatever signature of authenticity] with it.

Despite the number of times we issue this guidance to those going on our tours you would be surprised [probably not] the number of times letters, documents etc are not brought with the vehicle.......Once and awhile this marks the end of the tour for the client. More often than not we sort it [but that is a whole other story!!!].

It is hard enough to find a Euro based CAR hire company who will let their vehicles go to Morocco, let alone Motorhomes. I wish there was such a company; it would be great for us. As mentioned earlier we used to hire Motorhomes in Morocco but have given up that side of the business and will not be doing it again. That should in itself tell you something.

There is now a Moroccan based French company who hire Motorhomes in Morocco. In Marrakech I beleave. Expensive and with unrealistic restrictions and loading I am told.......

A hire/rent/loan Motorhome from a private individual may be the answer. As they will not, perhaps, have the restrictions or interests that a business may have.

The other point. Yes, there are a number off day/sort visit options.

I do not think there is a ferry from Gib-Morocco any more. If there is it will almost certainly have a restricted service. But, you can park next to the Gib border. Driving in, parking and getting out will hugely eat into your available time.

Better to park in the Algeciras dock/port area. Then step onto the ferry.

Tangier, for what it is worth, is your best bet for a day visit. But be repaired to be disappointed and except that it is to Morocco what Blackpool is to the UK [sorry].

Make sure you go via TANGIER Port and NOT the new TANGIER-MED Port, which is 40k out of Tangier.

A better idea....I think. Go for a 2-4 days and take a train, bus or taxi down the coast the short distance to Assilah, a wonderful coastal town and far more representative of Morocco. If you have time you can even move onto Chefchaouen, another great town.

PM me again if you wish for a chat.........We have motorhome groups crossing Jan and Feb. You don't have to join us, but as long as your paperwork it is OK with the hire company, we may be able to wiggle you in at the border.

Anyway.....enough, before I get accused of trying for business.......!!

..


----------



## aless

Thanks for the offer of help Ray. I can confirm for sure that McRent Germany allows you to take its vans into Morocco. They confirmed it again by email. But they may never have had someone do it and had no help to offer on how to get in. I have attached a scan of what I think is the registration document but it's all in German. I wonder if anyone out there can confirm. The signature is clearly in blue ink so I'm assuming this is an original. I have also included front and back of the green card to show Morocco is covered. If these documents seem in order I will try to get McRent to fax me a letter. Ray, if you think the other documents are in order and a letter would do the trick, could you tell me exactly what the letter needs to say? We are in the Algarve so we could certainly be in Algeciras quickly.

Thanks again for all the help.

P.S. If none of this pans out, as far as spending more days in Morocco, taking a train, etc., we are completely open to that as long as there is somewhere we can feel safe leaving the camper with 10 months worth of stuff, computers, etc. Would it be safe to leave all that behind at a campsite somewhere not too far from Algeciras?


----------



## asprn

It strikes me that all this nicely highlights just how easily Ray (Desert Detours) makes his money.

There's nothing to getting in, around and out of Morocco as can be seen here. The paperwork is straightforward, the Moroccan authorities are invariably helpful, and anyone can work out that you don't need 20 years' worth of contacts in the country.

Just don't know why I'm bothering to go on an organised tour.

:lol:

Dougie.

(Ray, I've PMd you the bank account details for the refund.  )


----------



## grizzlyj

Dougie I'm glad you have already booked a tour, otherwise I would have to report Ray's over helpful post. 

Maybe we will see you there, although we're under own steam so perhaps won't get there :twisted: 

And Aless the first one seems to be a report perhaps on the van parts (warranty or service check?), and the green bits talk about insurance in English at the top. The V5, as it is in the UK, or Carte Gris in France at least, will have chassis no. and any or some of; how many seats, engine capacity, fuel type, year of registration, name and address of registered keeper, etc etc. as any vehicle you owned in the UK would have done. Its a legal requirement to have my equivalent of that on me in the vehicle at all times in France.

Jason


----------



## Detourer

Hi GrizzlyJ. I think we have PM'd re Morocco etc in the past......Another Unimog owner I think.......You will get there no probs but keep our number/s handy [we have loads of Unimog spares if needed].....

Thanks Dougie and in return I have just been down to check on your Mhome. Its OK sitting here in the sun......waiting!

Aless......As Grizzly points out the first doc does not look like a Germen Vehicle Reg Document the registration document (Kraftfahrzeugbrief). Rather, something to do with the hire agreement.

The hire company seem helpful enough so may well issue you with the actual vehicle reg doc......or a very good copy.

As I have said there are ways [legal] around the system.....But not for publication here. PM your phone number and I will call you.

If you choose to do a shorter visit I think we can sort undercover/secure storage at Algeciras......again I need your phone number asap as I am getting pushed for time [Blame Dougie and Co].

.....


----------



## grizzlyj

Detourer

That is a supremely kind offer! Thank you!

Jason


----------



## oldtart

Hi Ray and everyone
We have lived in Germany and had motor caravans over there. Dave (Hubbie)! has looked at the document and says it is a certificate regarding the gas installation.on the vehicle.

If Dave can be of any help regarding the documents do PM us.

Val


----------



## asprn

Detourer said:


> Thanks Dougie and in return I have just been down to check on your Mhome. Its OK sitting here in the sun......waiting!


Ooooo - you're such a tart.  Thanks muchly. (And I checked the mileage when I left it, BTW  )

Dougie.


----------



## aless

Just to fill all in on the end result, after helpful suggestions from Ray we have elected to go on foot and rent a car in Morocco. We have found a place to leave the van safely here in Spain. Thanks for all help and suggestions. If I may bother with one more query, at this time of year will we be OK waiting till we get to Algeciras and buying our tickets as walk-on passengers at the port? We'll actually be there the afternoon before our next morning ferry, so we can buy them a day early. Just not sure if these things get filled up in advance and we should book them a few days ahead online, but I'd prefer not to.

Thanks again.


----------



## Detourer

Buy the tickets at the port......and make sure you go to TANGIER [as you are getting a hire car for onward journey] and NOT TANGIER-MED. T-M is 40k from Tangier and has no facilities nearby.

I have/will PM you asap re the other points.

Ray


----------

